# How to get fish to eat a varied diet



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So in my tank now I have two clowns, a royal gramma and a firefish. I'm having trouble getting my royal gramma to eat anything but frozen brine or mysis shrimp. My other fish will eat anything pretty much, as I feed them two types of pellets and a good flake food. As a matter of fact my clowns would probably eat dirt if I put it on there. Anyway I was just wondering how I could get that royal gramma to eat anything else. Rarely he will grab a red flake but he spits it back out. He eats the shrimp voraciously. How do you guys go about weaning fish onto flaked or pellet foods?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You normally soak the food in garilc x, to entice them to to eat what your trying out. But flake food is alittle tough to soak. We usually advise against flake food also.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I also have two different types of pellet food as well. Do you think if when I thaw my frozen food in tank water and I tossed a couple pellets or flakes in just before I dump it in the tank that would get interested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Worth a shot I think. Pellets stay together pretty well in the water, maybe try soaking them, for a minute then throw em in.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

